# FS: 2 bucks 2 bucks 2 bucks



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Remaining fish 2 bucks each.

Thanks guys. will edit add ..after pick up tomorrow and repost and add a couple of fish I have yet to ID.As well as some bristle nose plecos when I get a count on them....they are SMALL....


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks again, will see you tomorrow


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i can take the 7 inch Bala sharks ..
pm sent


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thank you for cutest lil pleco's......what kind are they???? Let me know if you need me to house any of the smaller fish....Nice tanks Bill....I love the coffee table a both frames....


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

djamm said:


> thanks again, will see you tomorrow


NO....thank you . 


pisces said:


> i can take the 7 inch Bala sharks ..
> pm sent


Sorry... BaoBeiZhu beat you to it through pm ( actually wanted all 3 for a newly set up 6 foot....lucky Guy  not to mention the bala's 


BubBleBee said:


> Thank you for cutest lil pleco's......what kind are they???? Let me know if you need me to house any of the smaller fish....Nice tanks Bill....I love the coffee table a both frames....


They are bristle nose pleco's um ....I think you got calico's and silvertips.....Will keep you in mind if needed but looks like 95 % of my fish got rehomed ...theese guys here ROCK . And yes that is a nice tank and the other one and ..and ..LOL.you can see why its so hard to get rid of any of them ....was real nice to meet you . you will have to stop by again.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

what kind of crayfish?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

trip said:


> what kind of crayfish?


They are all gone .just up dated add .
sorry .


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

hey, just wanted to say thanks for the loach that djamm brought home...he's loving life in the 100 gallon with the fancy goldfish, and is so cool to watch!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Bill, looks like your fish are all finding new homes, being snapped up very quickly. That is great! Good thing that you have that wonderful, sociable dog, Pepsi, to keep you company as your fish head towards their new homes.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes some found great new homes some are ( well most ) are going for an extended holiday due to the people here that ROCK ...speaking of ..I am netting some for you as we speak..


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

lol. Mi casa de los pescados es su casa de los pescados



Aquaman said:


> ...speaking of ..I am netting some for you as we speak..


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Let me know if/when you want me to hold on to your silver dollars.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

airbaggedmazda said:


> Let me know if/when you want me to hold on to your silver dollars.


Your still on my list of things I gotta do ...located a 75 gallon plexiglass tank to use ...you will be keeping it if you like ....Just moved them out of the 180 into the 110. just soooo many things to do..Hopefully I will have it together on the weekend....pm me your number if you can and I will give you a buzz and make some kinda arrangement.
bill


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

wish i woulda seen those crays


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> hey, just wanted to say thanks for the loach that djamm brought home...he's loving life in the 100 gallon with the fancy goldfish, and is so cool to watch!


LOL... so glad you like em ! Nice to see your both on the forum and share the same fishy interest 
bill


----------

